# reptile beginner.. need help



## havoc1995 (Jun 3, 2006)

My roommate wants to use one of my two empty tanks for a snake (or other reptile). I have a 20 gal and a 29 gal. Mainly what I would like to know is species that might be good for a beginner and this size tank (corn/king?) and what equipment will be needed.
Thanks


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

a corn snake would work in the 29gal. all you need is a substrate (i used forest bark mixed with a moss), a water bowl, screen lid, heat lamp and 50-75 watt heat bulb, a hide box and some decorations and your good to go. a king snake work most likely be the same -ask red eyes he has one-

the corn snake is a good beginner snake


----------



## PiranhaLos (Feb 13, 2007)

havoc1995 said:


> My roommate wants to use one of my two empty tanks for a snake (or other reptile). I have a 20 gal and a 29 gal. Mainly what I would like to know is species that might be good for a beginner and this size tank (corn/king?) and what equipment will be needed.
> Thanks


ball python would be a good beginner snake... thats i have now and hes so calm, doesnt hiss, doesnt bite... i just bought him a 15 gallon L tank today... ive been keeping him in a rubbermaid container so your 20 gal would be a good fit for a baby ball python... you could keep him in there for a long ago say for like a year or more... you could get a corn snake but it all depends on what you want... corn snakes = shorter, not as big as BP (thinner), more active, hard to keep still.... BP = longer (by a foot), they get fatter than corn snakes, less active (however my guy is always moving around), they're one of those snakes that will just chill with you on the sofa watching tv


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Are you looking for a snake or reptile that can live in either of those tanks for life? Or is there a possibility of upgrading in the future?

Is the obejct here to have an animal that can be taken out and handled - or simply something for display?


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

ya you need to go into more detail


----------



## havoc1995 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sorry it took so long to get back, I don't have a comp at my house...

He got a ball python. It's pretty much like PiranhaLos said... pretty calm. It's about a foot and a half long and it's in the 29 gal. They had a king and a corn and I suggested he get the king, but he wanted the python. At what length would you suggest putting it in a larger tank? Here's a quick summary of the set up:

29 gal tank w/ this substrate: 
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod...p;N=2006+114035
Heat lamp w/ 75 watt bulb
water bowl in center
a small box for a hide (temporary)

I got some driftwood and etc. that I was gonna put in there. I have a piece of wood I had in with some anoles I had years ago and was wondering if it would be ok to put in with it. It has fairly rough bark on it and I hear snakes get sores on their belly from crawlin on rough surfaces like that... do you think it'd be ok? The bark looks similar to this: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod...fm?pcatid=13993


----------



## havoc1995 (Jun 3, 2006)

...a few more things. It had it's first feeding today. It had a mouse. I got a picture of it on my camera phone if it's not too crappy quality I might post it. 
Also, I've been a little worried about the temperature. The tank stays about 80 degrees but we keep the light on 24/7. I was thinking about gettin a heat mat to go under the tank. What temp do you recommend to keep it around and what are your ideas on the heat mats (brand, etc.)?
Thanks


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

well... im pretty sure you shouldnt keep the light on 24/7 --- snakes need lights out... ive never been a big fan for lights to heat a snake--- id get rid of the light and get an under the tank heater pad... work much better imo and you dont have to worry about turning on/off... you really dont need a light at all with the pad-


----------



## havoc1995 (Jun 3, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> well... im pretty sure you shouldnt keep the light on 24/7 --- snakes need lights out... ive never been a big fan for lights to heat a snake--- id get rid of the light and get an under the tank heater pad... work much better imo and you dont have to worry about turning on/off... you really dont need a light at all with the pad-


...yeah that's what I had read and I tried to tell him that but the lfs didn't have any heat pads. He insisted on gettin it that day so the only option was the light. I saw heat pads on drs. foster and smith for like 20 bucks so I'll get one of them. I figured the 24 hour light was bad but that's how it has to be for now. Thanks for the response. You have a suggestion as to what temp is good? I read 80-88 but was lookin for somethin more specific.


----------



## havoc1995 (Jun 3, 2006)

...so I found this article about caring for ball pythons. If people wanna check it out here's a link:
http://www.rcreptiles.com/articles/ball-py...re-article.html


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

well it depends what kinda of light ... if its a red light then it can be on 24/7 cause snakes cant see the colour red, i think its the same with the colour blue as well. i have an undertank heater and a spot light on my ball python tank when my basement cooler.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

^ok... but im thinking he is trying to figure out what he "needs" and for a snake a light isnt a "need"- I would use an under the tank heater myself over a basking light anyday-


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

well i guess its all personal preferance but im just saying if its a red bulb he can leave it on 24/7 and if thats providing enough heat then he doesnt need to rush out and get an undertank heater yet if the enclosures temp is to cold then ya add a undertank heater.


----------



## PiranhaLos (Feb 13, 2007)

well to start off, 29 gal tank is pretty big for a foot and half long bp... ball pythons like small enclosures, anything too big can stress it out.. but wat u can do is pretty much add things in there to make it seem smaller i.e rocks, logs etc... and as for temperatures the hot side should be between 92-94, the cool side should be between 82-84 (temperature below 80 makes your snake susceptible to illness) and humidity should between 50-50%.... and as for heat sources, UTH are more preferable for ball pythons since they are ground dwellers... some may argue heat lamps are bad for your snake, but i find snakes do not have a problem with red lightbulbs and its okay to leave it on 24/7 (it says on the box)... and that wooden hide should be okay for your snake, ive seen many people use those kinds of hides...

hope this helps


----------



## havoc1995 (Jun 3, 2006)

Some pics (hope they work) sorry for the terrible quality, as I said they're from a camera phone.
...a little Genesis action:
View attachment image.bmp

View attachment image_1.bmp

...gettin a mouse:
View attachment image_2.bmp


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

You should look into getting a ceramic heat emitter for that heat lamp. I like combing things like that with under tank heaters (uth). The reason why is because the uth allows me to establish a higher than normal average temp and then the lamp allows me to raise the temps during the day.

80 to 88 is probably a gradient. You need a hot end and a cool end with hides for the snake at each end. This allows the animal to thermoregulate (ie control the temp of its body).

I wouldn't personally use the red lights. People far more intelligent then me have told me that it dries out the animal's skin. And with a ball python you need to keep humidity in the tank.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

in my bp tank i use an uth and a normal heat light (just a white one) i have the uth going 24/7 and the bulb runs 12 on and 12 off (give or take). i only uses red bulbs where i dont have an uth and live it on 24/7


----------



## PiranhaLos (Feb 13, 2007)

humidity in a tank with a heat lamp is easy to keep if you know what to do


----------

